# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cilin njeri doni më shumë në jetën tuaj ?

## blerta04

PSH: mami, babi, i dashuri, e dashura .......   etj             *    Cfare do te beje per te ?*

----------


## *SaBiNa*

Njerezit qe dua me shume ne jete jane familja ime dhe per ta do beja cdo gje,cdo lloj sakrifice po te jete e nevojshme..

----------


## kleadoni

edhe une jam dakord me Sabinen,per familjen time do beja gjithcka....do lija koken kur i thone!
Kur jeton me to ndoshta se ndjen shume ate cfare ndjen,po kur largohesh pastaj e kupton shume mire,largesia te ben te kuptosh se sa i rendeishem eshte dikush ne jete!

----------


## Arcimedes

Njeriu qe un dua me shume eshte vet vetja e ime qe eshte gjithmone e cdo sekonde te jetes time prane meje. Mesova me ne fund qe  ne rradhe te pare duhet qe te dua, te kuptoj dhe te rrespektoj veten time, sepse vetem atehere un mund te dua, te kuptoj dhe te rrespektoj nenen dhe baben time dhe te gjithe njerezimin.

----------


## strano

Familja, e dashura..

ne fakt du me shume kto se veten time.

----------


## fatijonuk

Nene...ohhh ky emer me ngrof zemren dhe jeta ime ka kuptim serisht.....

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Eshte fare e thjeshte per mua..

Te Duash "Veten"..eshte fillimi i nje romance e cila zgjat gjithe jeten...*

----------


## vajza_pr

Dhe une keto kam egoizem e dua veten time se pari,mandej familjen dhe te dashurin mandej karieren,moto ime:se pari ta duam vet veten qe te na duan te tjeret.

----------


## Visage

Familjen time ne rradhe te pare.  C'do gje do beja per ta.  Nuk mundem ta mendoj jeten time pa ta...

----------


## 2043

Vajzen time . per te mund te beja cdo gje!
Edhe mendoj se ja vlen......(por edhe po s`ja vlejti, prape e bej me qef)

----------


## ooooo

Gocen time sigurisht, pa ate s'ka kuptim jeta.
Kush eshte prind ekupton thjeshte

----------


## Flora82

Normal  vetn  te  gjith  e  duam  ,  por  pas saj  vjen  familja  dhe  njerzit  e  mire  qe  i  kemi  per'rreth   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> PSH: mami, babi, i dashuri, e dashura .......   etj             *    Cfare do te beje per te ?*



Familja mbi te gjitha dhe dote beja cfaredolloj gjeje te ishte e mundur per ta.

----------


## goldian

anetaret e forumit jane njerezit qe dua me shume dhe i pershendes te gjithe

----------


## alnosa

Ai Qe Vertet Nuk E Dua ..

----------


## RaPSouL

Ai qe vertet e dua me gjith zemer  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

> Ai qe vertet e dua me gjith zemer


EDHE TE TJERET QE NUK I KE NE ZEMER BESOJ SE I DO ?
MOS FOL PA MENDUAR .

----------


## Zzanushjaa

Prinderit e mi i dua shume,edhe motren,vellaun....por eshte nje njeri qe e duaaaaaaaaa shuuuuuuuuuuume ai eshte burri im. 
Dashuria ndaj familjes dallon nga dashuria ndaj burrit..(te kuptohemi ketu neve).. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Laura78

Familjen time ne rradhe te pare tani vjen i dashuri ime qe e dua shum

----------


## donna76

Qe dua me shume eshte vetja ime.
Familja vjen me pas . 
Pastaj te tjeret!

----------

